# Prüfung bestanden!!!!



## carpi (31. Mai 2008)

Hi
Hab jetzt endlich meine Lizens für Ausbilder zur Fischerprüfung in RLP bekommen =)

.... wollte nur bisschen prahlen #h


----------



## nairolf (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!*

Glückwunsch carpi


----------



## magic feeder (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!*

glückwunsch und petri heil


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!*

gratulier ich dir auch mal !!!


----------

